# Azureus or other



## mak1012 (Aug 18, 2006)

according to chip azureus is #1 torrent client........do you guys think so????????


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 18, 2006)

That's according to Chip. You'll have to use the clients to see which client suits you more. 

According to me Utorrent (or BitTornado if you're a torrent newbie) is the best client. 

Also use only Azureus, Utorrent or BitTornado only. Other clients might not go well with Private Trackers.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2006)

It definitely is, but it loses out due to its hogging ability a.k.a Java.

Till then, use uTorrent, this the best


----------



## Darthvader (Aug 18, 2006)

with a size of 160 kb utorrent is certainly best.
Azureus has more features but is a major sys hog


----------



## iMav (Aug 18, 2006)

1 question does azureus affect download speed .... like will i get better speeds by using azureus than using utorrent or bit comet


----------



## Pathik (Aug 18, 2006)

yups... azuerus ll hog ur full net bandwidth.... so u wont be able to surf properly wen using azuerus...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2006)

No nothing like that, even uTorrent has the same effect. It depends on your net speed settings and the amount of connections allowed.


----------



## hbk549 (Aug 19, 2006)

which is best for dial up


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2006)

^ none ..... torrents are not recemmonded for dial-ups


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 19, 2006)

If you have plenty of RAM (1 GB and above), use Azureus. Else use uTorrent.


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2006)

what difference does ram make in torrent download ....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2006)

@mav3 - arre its not the ram, its azureus, being Java it hogs up a ton of memory and is thus avoided by the weaker end systems.


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2006)

k.... i tried utorrent yesterday and completed a 764MB dwnld in less than 20hrs .... an trying azureus tonite ....


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 20, 2006)

no client works in my pc except Bitlord..any reason for it..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2006)

^^
Funny.
Do you have Java installed? Azureus needs it. If it doesnt run, tell us the error returned please.

uTorrent... if that doesnt run... its prolly not windows..


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 20, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^^
> Funny.
> Do you have Java installed? Azureus needs it. If it doesnt run, tell us the error returned please.
> 
> ...



r u talking to me man...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, cause you asked why were no clients running


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 20, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Yes, cause you asked why were no clients running



I got slow speed in clients(i.e 5-6kbps) except BitLord in which i get 28-30Kbps.


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> I got slow speed in clients(i.e 5-6kbps) except BitLord in which i get 28-30Kbps.


 every body ahs said that utorrent and azaureus giv good speeds ... for me utorrent & azaureus did giv me cosistent speeds ... better than bit-comet  .... 28-30 wat conx u got????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2006)

Its not an issue with the client t_m, its your port forward and the health of the torrent most likely.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 21, 2006)

ya even i run utorrent in my ubuntu b'cos Azureus is not for me(256mb ram)


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 22, 2006)

another vote for azureus


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 22, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> ya even i run utorrent in my ubuntu b'cos Azureus is not for me(256mb ram)


You run a torrent client via Wine? Why that when you have BitTornado too?


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 22, 2006)

Azureus is best if you have the Ram. I tried utorrent and azu, and exaggerated as it may sound, I was able to download 40 mb in an hour with utorrent, and 49-50 mb with azureus (128kbps). I didn't use the computer during this period to test out, and I got this huge difference in download speed. No exaggeration.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 22, 2006)

I fully agree with you. Azureus has the least "discarded data" compared to any other client. I frequently download TV shows, each 175 MB in size. With Azureus, not more than 5-7 MB is wasted per file. With BitComet the data wasted exceeded 50 MB's.


----------



## nach p (Aug 26, 2006)

Azureus rocks.

Tried bitcomet but discarded data is much more dan Azureus.

In utorrent there was no simultaneous upload for me so it becomes headache to maintain ratio.

so finally AZUREUS. **==


----------



## iMav (Aug 26, 2006)

azureus rocks .... bitcommet sucks


----------



## manas (Aug 26, 2006)

uTorrent is my choice unless Azureus is coed using some language other than Java.


----------



## mail2and (Aug 27, 2006)

I had been using Tomato Torrent as Azureus was a big memory hog. Java Implementation on OS X isn't as good as it is on Windows.

But, v2.5.0.0 improved things a lot. Azureus no longer makes the system crawl. I'll start using AZ a lot more now


----------



## go4saket (Aug 27, 2006)

I find Bitcomet & uTorrent to be the best...


----------



## iMav (Aug 27, 2006)

matter of personal choice ....with bit comet i downloaded 1 movie of 700mb in 4 days with azureus in 14 hrs ..... so azureus for me .... though u torrent is also good


----------



## go4saket (Aug 27, 2006)

I have been using BitComet and have keep downloading movies of 700 MB. I genrally download 3 movies in a day with my BSNL 256 Kbps connection. So it may be that the movie that you downloaded wouldn't be having good number of seeders and peers...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 27, 2006)

yup even i prefer bitcomet to azureus


----------



## praka123 (Aug 27, 2006)

another vote for....Azureus


----------



## iMav (Aug 27, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> ISo it may be that the movie that you downloaded wouldn't be having good number of seeders and peers...


 nah man .... i tried same movie 1 after another .... dont know why but bit comet did not give me good speeds not once but many times


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 28, 2006)

the latest 2.5v azuerus bosts of a better piece fetching algo.. try that.

besides i love the Geo Map feature


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Sep 1, 2006)

u torrent is the best client available. yes.It is true that bitcomet is a bad one cause it waste lots of data. u torrent is very small in size and consumes minimum memory. just configure the settings and you will get very good speed. I got 27 to 29 KBps when maximum possible is 32.
  and also one another reason is that bitcomet and some other clients are banned in most of the private tracers when u torrent is the recomanded one for them.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Sep 10, 2006)

guys all computer geeks recomend azureus as it is having more faculities then other p2p softwares. This is not true that it takes plenty of ram as java platform is there. It takes hardly few mb's when u run azureus, no doubt that ram is going to be used some more mb's when u see the details of currently downloading software. however i also say that utorrent is also best just becoz of itz low size!!!!!!


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 10, 2006)

I think utorrent is the best...b/w see this thread you will get to know 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35827


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 10, 2006)

It's realy simple,
>512 MB RAM: Use Azureus
512 MB RAM or less: Use uTorrent


----------



## taurius1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I've hated azures ever since I started using it. It's got a complicated inteface, and ate up all my memory. Even with my 1Gig RAM :angry:

I prefer Using utorrent ^_^ small, and easy.


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 11, 2006)

utorrent is gr8, small and effective. i hate the sheduling feature in azureus


----------



## nach p (Sep 11, 2006)

taurius1 said:
			
		

> I've hated azures ever since I started using it. It's got a complicated inteface, and ate up all my memory. Even with my 1Gig RAM :angry:
> 
> I prefer Using utorrent ^_^ small, and easy.


I used Azureus with 256 ram on P3.
and now am using with 1gb rma.
In both cases no problem.
it works fine.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 11, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> utorrent is gr8, small and effective. i hate the sheduling feature in azureus


I disagree with your second point, utorrent is the crappiest in scheduling


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 11, 2006)

In my opinion uTorrent & BitLord are the best.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 11, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> utorrent is the crappiest in scheduling



I too agree with this..Utorrent sucks in its scheduling


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> I too agree with this..Utorrent sucks in its scheduling


true but can also use small program for this, i don't feel any need for wasting for scare system resources just for scheduling!


----------



## ranjikvp (Sep 11, 2006)

bitcomet has worked just fine for me.


----------



## sourav (Sep 12, 2006)

whatever... utorrernt is best.


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 12, 2006)

bitcomet has some probs coz many private trackers dont support bc


----------

